# Nơi bán máy lạnh âm trần Daikin Inverter giá rẻ nhất



## truchailongvan (25/10/21)

*Bán máy lạnh âm trần Daikin Inverter giá rẻ nhất mọi thời đại. Mua ngay kẻo lỡ!*


*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin Inverter* các hãng được phân phối bởi đơn vị nào…



Liệu có an toàn khi mua máy lạnh online hay không…



Có gì đảm bảo sản phẩm là hàng chính hãng và không phải là hàng “dởm” hay kém chất lượng?...



Tôi cá những câu hỏi này luôn quanh quẩn trong đầu bạn. Cũng có khi bạn đã tìm thấy được một địa chỉ bán máy lạnh rẻ, uy tín nhỉ? Nhưng chính sự nghi ngờ mà lại bỏ qua…



=> Vậy một lần nữa, hãy thử đặt niềm tin ở Hải Long Vân, để chúng tôi mang đến cho bạn những sản phẩm *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin Inverter giá rẻ nhất mọi thời đại. Mua ngay kẻo lỡ* đi cơ hội hiếm có này nhé!










*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN INVERTER CÓ GÌ TUYỆT VỜI ĐỂ CÁC CHỦ ĐẦU TƯ LỰA CHỌN?*


Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin Inverter đã sớm nổi danh trên thị trường và trở thành 1 trong những sản phẩm bán chạy nhất của hãng Daikin nói riêng và toàn ngành điện lạnh nói chung cũng bởi những đặc tính sau đây:




Khả năng tiết kiệm điện vượt trội: Với sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần Daikin Tiêu chuẩn thì cũng đã tiết kiệm điện rất hiệu quả rồi, vậy thì với Inverter, kỹ năng này còn tăng lên gấp bội giúp cho chủ đầu tư có thể tiết kiệm một khoản không hề nhỏ cho chi phí tiền điện mỗi tháng.
Mặt nạ thổi gió theo hướng tròn, 360 độ, vì thế mà hơi lạnh sẽ được đưa đi đều hơn trong không gian, tránh đi tình trạng nơi thì quá lạnh, nơi thì quá nóng trong cùng 1 không gian.
Hoạt động bền bỉ, ít xảy ra hỏng hóc hay gặp sự cố chảy nước làm ảnh hưởng đến việc kinh doanh.
 

Với máy lạnh âm trần Daikin Inverter này, nếu muốn sử dụng và để nó có thể phát huy được tối đa khả năng tiết kiệm điện của nó, bạn cần lưu ý đến những đặc điểm cần có của một không gian sau đây:




Không gian phải thật kín.
Hạn chế tối đa sự ra vào.
Thời gian hoạt động phải trên 5 tiếng.
Lắp dư công suất (dư từ 0.5hp – 1.0hp) để đảm bảo máy không bị quá tải trong lúc hoạt động và giảm tuổi thọ của máy.
 








*NƠI BÁN MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN INVERTER GIÁ RẺ NHẤT MỌI THỜI ĐẠI LÀ ĐÂU? GIÁ LÀ BAO NHIÊU?*
​
Hải Long Vân chính là đơn vị điện lạnh chuyên cung cấp những mặt hàng máy lạnh âm trần Daikin Inverter giá rẻ nhất mà bạn đang cần đây! Đừng tìm kiếm làm gì cho xa xôi nữa, bởi không có nơi nào có giá rẻ mà dịch vụ tư vấn, báo giá cùng lắp đặt tận tình như ở chúng tôi đâu!



Dưới đây sẽ là bảng giá của 2 model _máy lạnh âm trần Daikin Inverter giá rẻ nhất mọi thời đại_ tại website maylanhhailongvan.vn để các bạn tham khảo nhé!



*Model FCF, sản xuất Thái Lan*


Công suất
Model
Giá tham khảo
2.0hp
FCF50CVM
26.800.000đ
2.5hp
FCF60CVM
33.250.000đ
3.0hp
FCF71CVM
34.600.000đ
4.0hp
FCF100CVM
41.050.000đ
5.0hp
FCF125CVM
44.750.000đ
5.5hp
FCF140CVM
48.650.000đ​ 


*Model FCFC, sản xuất Thái Lan.*


Công suất
Model
Giá tham khảo
1.5hp
FCFC40DVM
19.550.000đ
2.0hp
FCFC40DVM
24.400.000đ
2.5hp
FCFC40DVM
29.400.000đ
3.0hp
FCFC40DVM
31.700.000đ
3.5hp
FCFC40DVM
32.900.000đ
4.0hp
FCFC40DVM
37.400.000đ
5.0hp
FCFC40DVM
41.200.000đ
5.5hp
FCFC40DVM
45.000.000đ​ 


****Bật mí một chút nhé:* Giá trên đây chỉ là tham khảo mà thôi, giá sẽ còn dao động lên xuống tùy từng thời điểm nữa. Chính vì thế, ngay khi nhận được bảng báo giá này, hãy nhanh chóng chụp lại màn hình và gọi ngay vào Hotline 0909 787 022 để chúng tôi giữ khuyến mãi cho bạn nhé! À còn nữa, mua với số lượng trên 3 bộ thôi là bạn đã được giảm giá thêm nữa đấy!

















*HẢI LONG VÂN VÀ ĐÔI LỜI CAM KẾT VỀ CHẤT LƯỢNG SẢN PHẨM VÀ SỰ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP TRONG LẮP ĐẶT.*


Hải Long Vân là đại lý cấp 1 của hãng máy lạnh Daikin, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm máy lạnh tại trụ sở chính của Daikin tại Việt Nam, không mất tiền mặt bằng, vì thế giá máy lạnh tại Hải Long Vân luôn là rẻ nhất miền Nam.



Khi sản phẩm được mang đến cho bạn, cam kết sẽ xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, sản phẩm sẽ còn nguyên đai, nguyên kiện và do chính hãng Daikin vận hành xuống tận nơi cho bạn.



Mỗi nhân viên đều có trên 5 năm kinh nghiệm lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin Inverter cho nhiều công trình lớn nhỏ, từ quán ăn, showroom, nhà hàng tiệc cưới cho đến nhà xưởng cực đại,… trên địa bàn toàn miền Nam.



=> Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm về giá máy lạnh tủ đứng các hãng tại và các CÔNG TRÌNH TIÊU BIỂU để biết rằng, sự chuyên nghiệp, uy tín của chúng tôi không phải chỉ dựa vào lời nói thôi, tất cả đều được chứng minh và tích lũy bằng kinh nghiệm.



*KẾT LẠI.*
​
Vậy là chúng ta cũng đã cùng với nhau đi tìm ra nơi *bán máy lạnh âm trần Daikin Inverter giá rẻ nhất mọi thời đại* rồi, hy vọng bài viết này sẽ mang đến cho bạn những thông tin tuyệt đối nhất để có thể tin tưởng hơn, quyết định nhanh hơn để sớm hoàn thành cho không gian kinh doanh của mình nhé! Mọi chi tiết cần tư vấn, khảo sát công trình và báo giá trọn gói hãy liên hệ ngay vào Hotline 0909 787 022 nha!



Ngoài phân phối và là đại lý cấp 1 của Daikin ra, Hải Long Vân còn liên kết với các hãng máy lạnh nổi tiếng trên thị trường khác, cung cấp những sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió, máy lạnh multi, máy lạnh treo tường với giá rẻ nhất khu vực miền Nam. Bên cạnh đó là dịch vụ lắp đặt, thi công hệ thống máy lạnh cực chuyên nghiệp. Đến với chúng tôi, bạn chắc chắn sẽ hài lòng!


----------

